# Leftover baked beans..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

What should I do with them?
We are tired of eating them as is. Any great made over leftover ideas?:shrug:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Leftover baked beans? That would never happen at my house. Bean Boy lives here.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Freeze 'em for another day.

Or, one of my favorites is to dice up a package of hot dogs, stir into the beans, top with chesse and biscuits, bake until golden bubbly. Mmm!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No kidding.. You'd have to make a couple gallons for me not to have them used up in a week.. 

You could always mix in some ground beef to change them a little..


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> What should I do with them?
> We are tired of eating them as is. Any great made over leftover ideas?:shrug:


Do you like spicy hot sausage? Brown some of that and don't drain off all the juices, mix with the beans and heat thoroughly. Yum


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I wish i had some spicy sausage, that sounds good.
I do have some of those little smokie ones, and think I'm just going to chop them up and mix them in, add a pan of cornbread and call it supper.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Make corn bread muffins filling tins half way, top with baked beans.
Bake as usual.
yummy


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bake some tater tots (or any potatoes, really), place in bottom of an 8 by 11 or so pan, cover with the beans, stick in oven until hot, then add cheese on top and stick back in oven until it melts. Serve!

Mon


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

Warm the beans. Cut 3" thich thick slabs of homemade bread, put bread in a bowl and smother with beans. Eat.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Could use them in chili by reseasoning.


----------

